# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Tren users...how soon does tren A hit you and see?feel results

## phat_matt85

Can't find this info for some reson...How soon does Tren A hits ur body, feel and see results?


Stats 

25 yrs old
5'10"
205
11% bf

Im currently on test e 600 mgs ew

----------


## Far from massive

For me personally I started to feel it by the end of the 1st wk and was seeing some significant changes by the end of wk2. But that's just my experience others my differ.

PS If you just started your Test E cycle you may want to wait a couple of wks to start the Tren A so that you do not shut down you natural test production before the Test E has had a chance to establish itself.

----------


## phat_matt85

I have been on test E for 8 weeks now

----------


## phat_matt85

Im also dosing the tren at 100mgs eod

----------


## M302_Imola

let me know when the tren starts to kick in as I will be running that same dose here in about 2 weeks w/ test of course.

----------


## lifteatsleep

Starts to kick in end of week 1.
Kicks in properly week 2.

Tren Ace 50mg ED Test Prop 50mg ED.

Easily best cycle to date for me, enjoying crazy strength gains and lean muscle gains, even on a pretty low calorie diet.

----------


## songdog

Same here.Sides really kick in week 5 always.

----------


## phat_matt85

*M302 Imola*..you got it man, im doing my first tren pin in lil bit. My hear is always lil over does so i think i will be actually doing 120mgs eod but not that big of a diff.

----------


## Matt

With tren a i feel the sides coming on by the beginning of week 2 and then weight/strength and muscle gain in week 4...

----------


## phat_matt85

So from expierence...run the tren for 8 weeks? or just go by how my body reacts on it?

----------


## anadroljack

> So from expierence...run the tren for 8 weeks? or just go by how my body reacts on it?


go 12 weeks, i love tren ace its the best in the world.william lwellen has a book called anabolics10th addition,it has all the info you need.******************.com

----------


## redz

> go 12 weeks, i love tren ace its the best in the world


12 weeks of Tren Ace is pretty long.....

----------


## chi

yeah i always hear to do tren for no more the 8 weeks

----------


## themoreyouknow

> With tren a i feel the sides coming on by the beginning of week 2 and then weight/strength and muscle gain in week 4...


even with tren a?

----------


## lifteatsleep

What sides do you guys get with Tren ?

Besides gyno which was fixed with nolva and some tren-sweats during the day, I've had no other sides......

----------


## M302_Imola

> *M302 Imola*..you got it man, im doing my first tren pin in lil bit. My hear is always lil over does so i think i will be actually doing 120mgs eod but not that big of a diff.


Thanks bro...hope you have some solid results!

----------


## Matt

> even with tren a?


Yep, sad really because the sides hit me long before the gains...

----------


## phat_matt85

Im doing inj of tren OED, how important is it to pin at the same time? should i schedule a ime frame like 6:00 pm lets say or time isn't too important? I just dont want to get the mood swings since im already pushing it by pining oed.

----------


## wazza16australia

Does tren hurt after u shoot it like prop

----------


## j.daddy

> Does tren hurt after u shoot it like prop


With my experience it is not like prop, but it still is a little sore. I made mine a little thick, 140mgs/ml and I can definately tell I did it the next day. Now I'm pinning prop and tren a together and my left leg feels like I got hit with an ice pick. They are both home brewed so it's a little more painful than the last source I had, but I know exactly what's in it.

----------


## Far from massive

Its interesting that I have heard people say that they pinned Tren A and had substantial next day pain. I have only ever used Tren A taken from pellets and both me and the other guy who I made some for had absolutely zero next day pain and both of us did have next day pain with prop. However I used the crystallization method and lots of rinses and filtering to separate the Tren A from the junk so I know my tren was free of binders, fillers and methanol.

So my question is have any of you guys that made tren from pellets or powder not felt pain the next day or were my friend and I just really lucky?

----------


## Pac Man

The pain from tren is very unique. I don't get much post inj pain, but there's a strange dull ache that hurts if you push on the muscle. I cut mine to reduce that. With a 50/50 mix I can pin quads without any pip.

----------


## lifteatsleep

I'm mixing it with prop. Can't say there is much pain the next day anymore....there was at the start of the cycle, the first 1-2 times I pinned that particular muscle group.

----------


## amcon

> Starts to kick in end of week 1.
> Kicks in properly week 2.
> 
> Tren Ace 50mg ED Test Prop 50mg ED.
> 
> Easily best cycle to date for me, enjoying crazy strength gains and lean muscle gains, even on a pretty low calorie diet.


you really need to eat some food to grow keep thinking that... you might be at the size you want but you really need carbs and proteins to gain... and i def think you should doubble the prop you arte taking... tren number are fine

as for when tren a starts to hit ya... i start feeling the tightness in my lungs asap, cough might be just as quick, and the aggression is normally the frist thing i feel then the sweats starts... that is all in the first 36 hours... 

as for muscle results visually seeing i would say two weeks or less

----------


## lifteatsleep

Noted.
I am going to force myself to eat properly as of today....I just find myself not hungry at all.

----------


## amcon

ya food is just a tool - that is it doesnt matter if your hungry or not... eat eat

and eating properly has to be eating correctly for your goals

----------


## jay007

how many weeks does it take for tren to shut you down/suppress test progression

----------


## dolla$ign

for my upcoming tren cycle I am going to run my tren A for about 2 weeks shorter than I do my test P so the tren can clear in a testosterone rich environment. Also it just worked out that way with the amount of AAS I have. I have heard some people say getting blood levels back to normal can take longer if you end your test P and tren A on the same days.

----------


## phat_matt85

im 2 weeks into it and i feel lol dicrease no prob banging though

----------


## phat_matt85

> *M302 Imola*..you got it man, im doing my first tren pin in lil bit. My hear is always lil over does so i think i will be actually doing 120mgs eod but not that big of a diff.


12 days into it, doing 80-100mgs eod ( bottle is little over dosed so im shooting for 80mgs eod but it might be 100mgs). Dropped the test e to 500mgs ew and i Fing love the results!!! cant stop looking at my self and cant wait to work out everyday. I even havnt even been hitting he gym hard since i started tren due to both of my forearms, i both of them felt like i pulled muslce or somehing. Anyways im hard as shhh i iit vascular and feel like im growing everyday. I also started eating shit load more of food i feel super hungry all the time

----------


## darkcrayz

i felt sides, acne/gyno 4 days in. it was interesting.

----------


## M302_Imola

> 12 days into it, doing 80-100mgs eod ( bottle is little over dosed so im shooting for 80mgs eod but it might be 100mgs). Dropped the test e to 500mgs ew and i Fing love the results!!! cant stop looking at my self and cant wait to work out everyday. I even havnt even been hitting he gym hard since i started tren due to both of my forearms, i both of them felt like i pulled muslce or somehing. Anyways im hard as shhh i iit vascular and feel like im growing everyday. I also started eating shit load more of food i feel super hungry all the time


Awesome, I pinned my first shot of prop (150mg EOD) and tren a (100mg EOD) last night...let the fun begin! Glad you are getting the results bro...I can't wait. So you increased the cals and still are leaning out on the tren?

----------


## lifteatsleep

Bro, I am doing stuff all cardio and have been eating okay but clean (couldn't eat for a few days for some weird reason).
I have gone bigger, but also leaned out. Tren is easily the best roid i've ever used. It is also the harshest, for example on Test, I had next to no sides, save a little acne.
On Tren/Test, I got gyno within a week and was stuffed up mentally in a few more.

I think the mental factor is big, normally I don't have any sides in that regard, but on tren, my god am I angry. And I get paranoid/jealous, I fell in love with my ex again and starting obsessing over her. So weird, that is the only thing putting me off Tren in the future, in my experience, it [email protected] with your head.

----------


## rcks

Tren Acetate becomes active in only 2 hours after injection.

You should feel some results immediately.

Week 2 is when you will notice the strength gains.

Now the difference in body composition you will notice in week 3 and so on. 

Gains are relevant to dosage. So higher dosage = bigger gains, which in turns leads to bigger side effects unfortunately.

HCG is a must, even at small dosages.

I'd recommend you doing a well thought out PCT, as Tren does shut down your body completely, and progestorone increase is something not to left unspoken if you expect to have any libido after your cycle.

----------


## ozy

Why is HCG a must? are you saying for any cycle or with use of tren could you please elaborate as i am starting a cycle of test prop/tren soon.

----------


## rcks

HCG is a must for Tren cycles. Will keep the testes size during the cycle and it will speed up recovery of PCT.

Recommended use of HCG on cycle, is starting 2 weeks in, 500ius a week. 

The more often you inject, the better off you'll be, as it will replicate your natural bodily function.

You finish the cycle with your last injection of tren and start your normal post cycle treatment.

With HCG you will need a AI(arimidex or aromasin ) and any tren cycle you will need a anti-progesterone(dostinex) to prevent prolactin enduced gyno, also to increase libido and keep your mood swings in check.

----------


## Eazy20

I FELT it the very first time I injected it. I immediately got hot. Appetite was completely suppressed by 3rd inject (I have no appetite on tren which is why I have only used it to cut thus far). I start to notice fat loss middle of week 2. I dont notice any strength/muscle gains because I physically am unable to eat on it. It does however maintain whatever muscle I already had even while being food-deprived.

----------


## pheenyx1

Is the appetite suppression thing common with tren ? I hadnt heard that before.

----------


## Ante2212

Day 1 pin 1 .... See what goes on.
50mg tren a
400mg week test e

----------


## lifting214

I don't feel shit 3 day of injecting 100mg of tren . Just really bad pip.

Can't walk/workout with this pip.

----------


## Bert

> I don't feel shit 3 day of injecting 100mg of tren . Just really bad pip.
> 
> Can't walk/workout with this pip.


If it's brewed correctly, tren shouldn't be painful.

----------


## lifting214

I'm also injecting with prop. I don't know if it's both ace or prop but this pip is debilitating.

Can't wait for my long ester gear to arrive.

----------


## spiralkut

> Can't find this info for some reson...How soon does Tren A hits ur body, feel and see results?
> 
> 
> Stats 
> 
> 25 yrs old
> 5'10"
> 205
> 11% bf
> ...


Feel strength increase week 3 weight increase will be less then a week like most other AAS

----------


## seriouslifter

50MG EOD didnt really do that much for me. by end of week 8 i was at 100mg eod.

----------


## getzbiggern16

I've been doing 1/2 ML Tren A and 2.5ML of Test Cyp 3X per week. This is entering week 3 and still no noticeable difference in strength, energy or better lifts/workouts. I am not seeing any sides either though. Am I impatient or should I increase dosage. Looking for some advice here.

----------


## TheTaxMan

This thread is 3 years old man  :LOL:

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I've been doing 1/2 ML Tren A and 2.5ML of Test Cyp 3X per week. This is entering week 3 and still no noticeable difference in strength, energy or better lifts/workouts. I am not seeing any sides either though. Am I impatient or should I increase dosage. Looking for some advice here.



First off... Start your own thread.
Secondly... You are doing 300mg of tren A and 1500mg of test C a week????

----------


## PortgasDAce

> I've been doing 1/2 ML Tren A and 2.5ML of Test Cyp 3X per week. This is entering week 3 and still no noticeable difference in strength, energy or better lifts/workouts. I am not seeing any sides either though. Am I impatient or should I increase dosage. Looking for some advice here.


Please rate it on weekly mg not ml, and are you sure your gear is legit?

----------


## getzbiggern16

> This thread is 3 years old man


Apparently people still monitor it, because you are on here. Thanks for the helpful advice!

----------


## getzbiggern16

I am new, apologize for posting on someone's thread, I though this was a forum. Just looking for answers. 

Yes, that is correct, I take 1/2 ml of Tren A and 2.5ml of test C 3 X a week. I am not sure of the conversion from mg to ml or cc, but the syringe is measured in ml's

----------


## getzbiggern16

I can presume it is legit, how would you tell, I mean other than the fact it isn't working. I googled the ml to mg conversion and some math equation about density and volume. The bottle comes in 10 ML and the syringe is also measured in ml

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I can presume it is legit, how would you tell, I mean other than the fact it isn't working. I googled the ml to mg conversion and some math equation about density and volume. The bottle comes in 10 ML and the syringe is also measured in ml


On the bottle it probably says for your test C: 200mg/ml
For tren A it probably says for your tren A: 100mg/ml

Take how many ml's you are injecting and times it by the concentration.
For you tren A: .5ml x 100mg/ml = 50mg
For your test C: 2.5ml x 200mg/ml = 500mg

You are doing the injections three times per week so you are injecting:
Tren A: 3 x 50mg = 150mg per week
Test C: 3 x 500mg = 1500mg per week


You need to know how to do this basic math if you are going to be using drugs.
1500mg of test if far too much for a beginner.

Please educate before you medicate.

----------


## Mr.BB

Why do you need 1500mgs of testosterone ? Can you post a photo, would be nice to see such gains.

Tren A takes about 10 days to reach optimum blood serum levels pinning eod, I feel it from the first day but im different  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## DROY

> I can presume it is legit, how would you tell, I mean other than the fact it isn't working. I googled the ml to mg conversion and some math equation about density and volume. The bottle comes in 10 ML and the syringe is also measured in ml


I am still amazed that someone would start a cycle and have no clue what they are doing. One of the most basic items is understanding the basics of dosing ie. mg/ml.

----------


## getzbiggern16

> I am still amazed that someone would start a cycle and have no clue what they are doing. One of the most basic items is understanding the basics of dosing ie. mg/ml.


Thanks for being amazed. What this thread is a bunch of pompas pricks who think they are better than everyone and can't even be bothered for a little advice. I know how to do basic math and I am not a beginner. Been on test C for 3 years now and the tren is new. I listen to people at the gym and also my sources and everyone tells you something different. So I google and find a forum where it appears as if people might actually give you advice but all they want to do is patronize you and belittle you. Thanks for nothing

I am sure you are a scientist and have this shit down. My daughter has a chemistry degree and she doesn't know all these answers because the answers you are providing is what works for YOU and what you have been told. Unless you are a hormone doctor or a chemist, I doubt you know more than what you have been told or what works for you. What a waste of time to look for answers here.

----------


## getzbiggern16

I was told that with TREN A you have to stack the test bc the TREN shuts down your natural test production and you start experiencing libido issues without the T. If I had massive gains, I wouldn't be looking for answers here.

Thanks for the advice

----------


## getzbiggern16

thanks for being amazed DROY and presuming I know nothing. Why would you waste your time to post that? Must you belittle others to feel better about yourself?

----------


## getzbiggern16

Mr. BB, thanks for the ONLY helpful advice on here

----------


## Mr.BB

> Mr. BB, thanks for the ONLY helpful advice on here


You shouldnt let it get to you. Truth is that without the gear concentration ml dont mean much, im sure you can understand that  :Smilie: 
Also its not so normal such high quantity of test (unless massive underdosed).

We try to "preach" a more responsible way of using gear. 1500mgs of test is a lot, cant imagine how you manage to control estrogen.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Mr. BB, thanks for the ONLY helpful advice on here


 Well you'll be getting no more help from me. 
I wrote you a lengthy response showing you how to do math. 
I was being helpful... So I thought. 
Good luck.

----------


## FONZY007

> Why do you need 1500mgs of testosterone ? Can you post a photo, would be nice to see such gains.
> 
> Tren A takes about 10 days to reach optimum blood serum levels pinning eod, I feel it from the first day but im different  lol


Me too, expecially the insomnia lol

----------


## NACH3

> thanks for being amazed DROY and presuming I know nothing. Why would you waste your time to post that? Must you belittle others to feel better about yourself?


Calm down boys... OP your doing the same damn thing(belittling others) - does that make it right... He's gotta point! Why stick yourself than ask ?'s - kinda backwards to me! GL!

----------


## NavyBoy72

Hey Guys I'm new to this forum. Been using gear since 05' and need to jump on the Tren A & E. Tired of Sus. can anybody help on getting a reliable source..??

----------


## omnistrength

Tren is amazing. I had dramatic strength increase post third injection.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Hey Guys I'm new to this forum. Been using gear since 05' and need to jump on the Tren A & E. Tired of Sus. can anybody help on getting a reliable source..??


This is not a source board.
You are breaking the rules.
Strong first post.

----------

